

Show HN: A Starting Point for Great Documentation - nonrecursive
http://www.flyingmachinestudios.com/doctemplate/

======
gradys
Great work! A few things:

\- I think your front page might be a little bit confusing. Are you providing
a tool or are you explaining how documentation should be written? Upon reading
more closely, it looks like you are doing both, but since the site as a whole
isn't visually organized to demonstrate that, it's a little confusing. Do you
actually want to do both? If so, I would recommend creating a visual
organizational structure that makes that more clear. If you mostly care about
the tool, I would suggest removing the documentation guidelines from the
homepage entirely and putting them somewhere else.

\- For a documentation site, I think you could really use some more thorough
documentation. I understand you are in the early stages of this project, but
right now, the question I have (following the line of thinking on your
homepage) is "I understand how to install and make an index page, but how do I
_really_ use this tool to document a project?"

\- In fact, I don't really even know what kind of documentation this tool is
designed for. Documenting programming projects? From the example questions you
give in the documentation guidelines section, I suppose that's correct. I
think you should better flesh out exactly why your project is the one to go
with for documenting my next project. You start to get into this in the second
paragraph, but really, by the end of the introduction, all I have is that your
project will help me understand how to start writing good documentation and it
decouples design and content. I think you can do better.

Again, I like what you are doing here, and congrats on shipping!

~~~
nonrecursive
Thank you! This feedback is great and gives me a good idea of what to do next.

